# hair algea



## gerardo (Jun 13, 2007)

I've hair algae first was green and know is turning brown and it's persistant and taking over. Any ideas as to how to get rid of it?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

How is your water change routine?
Fertilizers?
Co2?
Tanks size?
Lighting?
Temp?
Plant/fish stocking?


----------



## gerardo (Jun 13, 2007)

60 gallon 39 L x 23 T x 15 W Tank
4 - 30 watt flouresent in total i have 120 watts
ph - 6.5
kh - 7
Co2 presurized 26 ppm
Temp - 77
No3 - 2
Po4 - 0 mg/l
Fe - .1 mg/l

Stocking is:
20 Tetras
10 neones
7 mollies
7 zebra danios

I change the 30 % of water once a week. I was using Flourish every day but i stop when i realize that the algae was growing and i start to put Flourish excel but it seems not to work.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

If your test kits are correct, then your macros are low. You need to add NO3 and PO4. Flourish only adds micros (iron and trace elements).

Here's some good reading:

www.rexgrigg.com

and two styles of fertilizing:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...zing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/39491-newbie-guide-pps-pro.html


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

No algae eaters in the tank?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Using a drop checker, with 4 dKH distilled or DI water in it will let you be sure your CO2 is at near the maximum concentration. Just measuring the tank water pH and KH isn't an accurate method for determining CO2 in the water.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

getting the tank in balance is what you really need to do, but for the mean time, you can get a couple of Flag fish, they will eat every last bit of this stuff, and they are not bad looking fish and stay rather small. They are usually pretty cheap as well, maybe $1.50 to $2.50 each.


----------

